# How I Do Staging On A Small Layout



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

My layout is only about 10'x 11'. I would love to run tracks through a wall into an adjacent room for a staging area but that's not an option for me. I want to describe how I made a four track staging area on a layout this small in case it's helpful to anyone else.

One mainline running around the room is all at one level. The other climbs a grade and goes over the other on an upper section and then back down. Below this upper section there are 3 turnouts and another track from the yard goes under that section as well.

Two turnouts face in one direction and two in the other. This means I have two trailing point switches for trains traveling in each direction. Two tracks at the north end and two tracks at the south end.

Furthermore, to make each staging track "longer" I added a turnout to each track and call each set of two tracks one staging track. I use JMRI Operations so I simply entered the total length of each 2 tracks as the length of the staging track into the program.

This is the only area I use uncoupling magnets because it will be hard to reach in once the upper level is on (the upper level will be removable for emergencies). On the rest of the layout I use RIX Tools.

The result is four staging tracks that seem adequate to move trains in both directions. Especially since I plan to originate and terminate trains at the yard as well (if I ever get it done).

When I started planning my layout I didn't think I had room for any staging but as I kept drawing and imagining I came up with this plan. I don't know if it's unique or if anyone will find it helpful but I thought I'd share it.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

If you don't have a way to add in actual staging, at least provide an interchange track which is a connection to another railroad where cars can be exchanged. Your RR could be an isolated shortline that gets cars delivered from another railroad at the interchange for its industries. Your RR pulls the cars from the interchange and delivers them to industries, and the outbound cars from the industries work their way back to the interchange to be handed off to the other RR. This at least provides some connection between your modeled RR and the rest of the world.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

"...only about 10' by 11'."

I'm sorry I'm unable to help you but I wish I could have a problem like that.


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

Gramps said:


> "...only about 10' by 11'."
> 
> I'm sorry I'm unable to help you but I wish I could have a problem like that.


:laugh: Sorry. Didn't mean to come across like that.

As a beginner I couldn't immediately see a way to add enough (somewhat) hidden staging on my layout to store trains as long as I want (8-10 cars) and still have empty staging tracks to allow trains to depart one location and have room to arrive at another.

If anyone is interested I can post a diagram of what I did. It may very well be it's not as unique as I think 

-Paul


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

After reading the replies to this post again I think some of you thought I was asking for ideas how I could add staging. In fact I am too deep into construction of my layout to have the desire to change the track plan significantly .

I was actually trying to describe the idea I came up with in case anyone else might find it helpful.

-Paul


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Hmm, did people not read the op's title line?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

spikedrivingblues said:


> :laugh: Sorry. Didn't mean to come across like that.
> 
> As a beginner I couldn't immediately see a way to add enough (somewhat) hidden staging on my layout to store trains as long as I want (8-10 cars) and still have empty staging tracks to allow trains to depart one location and have room to arrive at another.
> 
> ...


No apology needed. I was just envious of the amount of space you have and I took no offense at your post. I hope somebody here can help you.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

If you're not paying attention your brain will see "how do I" instead of "how I do".


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> If you're not paying attention your brain will see "how do I" instead of "how I do".


A good friend made a similar mistake on his wedding day, he said "I do" when he should have said "Do I?"


----------

